# Please share the most embarrasing situations



## supr (Dec 12, 2011)

Please share the most embarrasing situations you have had in your life?
I will tell mine when i was at my inlaws place one day i had taken shower in the night and wore a new night dress we bough in jc penny and didnt observe it that much before wearing it and didnt wear my underwear as usual as it was sleeping time and started playing with kids. There was a bigger opening then needed to the pant and when i streached my feet while trying to catch a ball my kid thru towards me and my penis came out thru the opening and in front was my MIL(good thing is my kid was out of view) and i immediately acted as if nothing has happened but i did see my MIL laugh. All this made us have a great time on bed


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Thought door was locked and closed. 4 year old bursts through the door. Mom and dad under the covers trying to get dressed as quickly as possible.

Take the 4 year old outside, turn on the TV, throw some chips and soda near her, run back and finish up with the wife.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

We were on a cruise when we were very busy. The room attendant wanted to clean our room and was not hearing my husband telling him not now, go away. Room attendant almost walked in. My husband jumped up as he was trying to open the door and intercepted him telling him mnow was not a good time to clean our room.

We now always leave the do not disturb card on our door when we are in our room, since we never know when the moment will strike


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Several years ago my husband and I were goofing off on the computer looking at sex toys. We ordered a dildo... When it came, it was this huge pink thing made of some kind of jell... almost transparent. It looked like a penis not just some smooth contraction. I just rolled it under the bed and there it stayed for months until it was forgotten.

So months later a dog toy rolled under my bed while my junior high aged kids were playing catch with our dog. The kids came out of my bedroom giggling, dog toy forgotten, with that big pink thing in hand.

They started quizzing me and giggling about this big pink thing… OMG I was ready to die. Nothing I tried to say was accepted. I told them we bought it as a joke and then forgot about it. The giggling would not stop. I had to finally take it away from them when they started playing fetch with the dog with it. It went into the trash that time… where it belonged.


----------



## CalifGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

Most embarrassing moments...

Losing my virginity and climaxing after just a couple minutes and when my partner didn't seem to notice, I continued onward for a few more minutes until I climaxed again.

Being on a casual date bowling with my rebound relationship during separation/divorce, when, in my bowling bag, my sexy 26 year old girlfriend found a printout of a CraigsList ad for a sensual massage/call girl that I had printed up months earlier before meeting her but forgot about. 

The girl in the ad wasn't even as hot as my girlfriend but, little had I known what the future hold for me whilst at the conclusion of a 13 year relationship/marriage. The girlfriend just kind of shrugged off her finding and never brought it up again, although we only lasted 3 months together.

In my next relationship, my only serious relationship between marriages, my girlfriend and I were on a photo safari at a luxury lodge in South Africa, and when the porter grabbed her suitcase, something inside started vibrating. She and I looked at each other, totally embarrassed, thinking it was a vibrator we had packed. There was embarrassment all around from the porter to us. Once we were in our room, we could hardly wait to unzip the backpack to turn off the vibrator. Instead, what we found made us laugh...one of our electric toothbrushes had gone off and it wasn't the vibrator, at all, although I am sure we wouldn't be able to convince the porter of the truth of that.

With my then fiancee (now second wife), on a tour in India, we hired a local private guide, and he was in his mid 20's and not very shy, he took us to a thousand year old deserted castle, and encourages us, at first to hug as he takes photos with our professinoal camera, then kiss and finally, to "make f***". Turned on by our surroundings and being the only ones around, we did just that, as he snapped away. It was embarrassing in a way but totally hot.


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

I had just hooked up w/ this girl and didn't break up w/ my GF yet. Her and I were in the living room, I was giving her oral, my friend and his GF walked in and asked what I thought I was doing, I just looked @ them both and laughed. They walked out into another room. My GF and 5 of her friends knock on the front door minutes later, the new GF hides in the closet and I answer the door in my underwear. They all want me to buy them beer and I refuse, my GF picks up the new girls pants and asks who they belong to, I tell her they are Ben's and they all leave. The new girl steps out of the closet and as we stand there (she's naked) talking, Ben and his GF come out and we're all laughing...the old GF KICKS the front door in!!! lol She says "those aren't Ben's pants" and punches me in the face!!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

i was at a meeting at work and all morn I had the worst gas......

you know the type of gas that make you flinch when you smell it.

well do i really need to explain the rest.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

sure is embaressing when you don't hear you mom and dad in law walk in your house,and all of a sudden stop what you're doing and see them standing there watching...maybe they're secret pervs


----------



## CalifGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

Smackdown said:


> the old GF KICKS the front door in!!! lol She says "those aren't Ben's pants" and punches me in the face!!


And hence the name, Smackdown. :lol:

Nearly got caught in a similar way...I was literally going down from my apartment in one elevator with one woman I was seeing, seeing her off to her car, while in the only other elevator my girlfriend was coming up to my apartment. The three of us literally missed sharing an elevator by what couldn't have been more than 5 or 10 seconds.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

When my son was 6 he found my purple vibrator on my nightstand. He picked it up and asked me what it was. Mortifid and panicked, I said "It's for Mommy's work" and grabbed it away from him. 

Fast forward a few years later and my other son, who was 12 years old, walks in on me and my boyfriend of 2 years giving me oral in my bedroom. My son ran out of the room as soon as he saw us, and I quickly put on clothes and went into his room where he was, shaken and embarassed. I explained that when you love someone and are in a committed relationship, adults express it in different ways. I felt SO bad he had to see it, but he seemed to recover quickly. Ironically, I broke up with my boyfriend a few weeks later.

Both kids are now much older (16 and 20) and are great guys and don't seem to be scarred!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

We had made a sex tape and then decided to tape over it with something else. Went to show the "something else" to the in-laws.

There was about a half second at the very, very beginning that we didnt' realize was still there - my wife's face right next to Mini-me! But that half second FELT like an HOUR. We both jumped up out of our seats and started making excuses - ready to explain and then quickly shut up once we realized it was only that slight moment.

I doubt my in-laws made anything out from the video - but if they "thought" they saw something - then I'm sure our crazy reactions verified their suspicions.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

EleGirl said:


> Several years ago my husband and I were goofing off on the computer looking at sex toys. We ordered a dildo... When it came, it was this huge pink thing made of some kind of jell... almost transparent. It looked like penis not just some smooth contraction. I just rolled it under the bed and there it stayed for months until it was forgotten.
> 
> So months later a dog toy rolled under my bed while my junior high aged kids were playing catch with our dog. The kids came out of my bedroom giggling, dog toy forgotten, with that big pink thing in hand.
> 
> They started quizzing me and giggling about this big pink thing… OMG I was ready to die. *Nothing I tried to say was accepted.* I told them we bought it as a joke and then forgot about it. The giggling would not stop. *I had to finally take it away from them when they started playing fetch with the dog with it.* It went into the trash that time… where it belonged.


LOL!!! Co-workers - wondering whats wrong with me right now!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> We had made a sex tape and then decided to tape over it with something else. Went to show the "something else" to the in-laws.
> 
> There was about a half second at the very, very beginning that we didnt' realize was still there - my wife's face right next to Mini-me! But that half second FELT like an HOUR. We both jumped up out of our seats and started making excuses - ready to explain and then quickly shut up once we realized it was only that slight moment.
> 
> I doubt my in-laws made anything out from the video - but if they "thought" they saw something - then I'm sure our crazy reactions verified their suspicions.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Rookie mistake. Dontcha know you NEVER videotape the face?!


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Rookie mistake. Dontcha know you NEVER videotape the face?!


Wow, I guess we need a whole thread on advice for making amateur porn


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I'mAllIn said:


> Wow, I guess we need a whole thread on advice for making amateur porn


You're just asking for trouble when you film your face regardless of who is doing the filming.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Needless to say - was the first - and last - tape we ever made!


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Having a bunch of teenagers out in the street mimic the noises they heard coming from the open bedroom windows...ah, summer time!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Caught having sex in the car in the church parking lot on a Sunday morning.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Runs like Dog said:


> Caught having sex in the car in the church parking lot on a Sunday morning.


Was someone screaming "Oh my God"?!?!?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MEM7 (Jan 2, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Several years ago my husband and I were goofing off on the computer looking at sex toys. We ordered a dildo... When it came, it was this huge pink thing made of some kind of jell... almost transparent. It looked like a penis not just some smooth contraction. I just rolled it under the bed and there it stayed for months until it was forgotten.
> 
> So months later a dog toy rolled under my bed while my junior high aged kids were playing catch with our dog. The kids came out of my bedroom giggling, dog toy forgotten, with that big pink thing in hand.
> 
> They started quizzing me and giggling about this big pink thing… OMG I was ready to die. Nothing I tried to say was accepted. I told them we bought it as a joke and then forgot about it. The giggling would not stop. I had to finally take it away from them when they started playing fetch with the dog with it. It went into the trash that time… where it belonged.


ROTFL!!! 
Love that story!
I'm picturing the dog running around with the dildo in its mouth.
Funny!


----------



## MEM7 (Jan 2, 2012)

We were staying over at the in-law's for a week.
The bedrooms are all on one floor. There is one bathroom shared by all.
Wifey decides to give me a BJ which I gladly accept.
She is a spitter. But once the task was complete we realized there were no tissues in the bedroom. After searching for a while she realizes she'll have to go to the bathroom to spit it out in the sink.

Murphy's Law! Out in the hallway she runs into her father. She of course can't speak and pretends she's really sleepy and gets into the bathroom as soon as she can without arousing his suspicion.

Don't know if he knew she had something in her mouth. He likely thought it was strange that she didn't say anything to him as she passed him in the hall. 

We both had a good laugh about it afterwards. I love her so much. She's a lot of fun.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> i was at a meeting at work and all morn I had the worst gas......
> 
> you know the type of gas that make you flinch when you smell it.
> 
> well do i really need to explain the rest.


:lol::lol:

I once farted while my husband was giving me oral. This was when we were dating. He just looked up at me while my face was on fire with humiliation.


----------

